# Elite Archery



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

Anybody shoot one of the bows from elite and if you do how do you like it and how does it compare to the other top brands out there???. 
brian


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Elite bows are no joke
I am loving my GT500....
At far as comparison its at the top...


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I shoot an Elite Fire. 

Previously (still own ) the Hoyt Kobalt. Will probaly sell this one to purchase another Elite in the next couple months. 

The Elite is a wonderful bow. I am really loving it. I would agree with Sbooy, Although I have not shot alot of different bows...out of the ones I have shot I would put the Elite up at the top. 

I know alot of people who are shooting the GT500. 
Check out the Elite Archery Forum, there is alot of good info on there as well.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Not to take away from Elite but try the Quest HPB same bow made in the same place here in Mi. by G5. And for less money!!!


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Asian Archer said:


> Anybody shoot one of the bows from elite and if you do how do you like it and how does it compare to the other top brands out there???.
> brian


I have an Elite Synergy, Had a GTO, Getting a GT-500, should be in this week. 

Elites are great shooting bows. I have owned a lot of bows over the past 5 years and found these to be best I have owned.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

I had an elite synergy. It was a great bow. I just purchased a high country speed force. Just as smooth, quite a bit faster, and built much better. I really liked the synergy, one of my best friends has it now and he is extremely happy with it.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

I've had a GTO since mid October, I liked it so well I picked up an XLR a while back too. They make an excellent bow. I Can't see ever parting with the GTO, and will keep the XLR for a while too, I suspect. Top notch, top quality bows.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Non Typical said:


> Not to take away from Elite but try the Quest HPB same bow made in the same place here in Mi. by G5. And for less money!!!


Um, not really, thats bad information. Yes, the HPB is using the Elite binary cam, and both are using the G5 strings, but thats were the similarities end. The risors are different, the grip is different, the limbs are different. Yes, some ex G5 employees now own Elite, and the two companies are working together but they are not the same bow. The HPB is a great bow though, and represents a heck of a deal imo! Worth looking into as well! As Quest/G5 seperates itself from Ross leftovers, I think we will have some mor fine choices from this company. 



To answer the original poster, Elite bows are as good or better than anything on the market. They are worth a look.


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

thanks for the info!! Does anybody know what the Elite fire goes for???


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Asian Archer said:


> thanks for the info!! Does anybody know what the Elite fire goes for???


Quick search....425-525 used.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Non Typical said:


> Not to take away from Elite but try the Quest HPB same bow made in the same place here in Mi. by G5. And for less money!!!


Incorrect.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Slice said:


> I have an Elite Synergy, Had a GTO, Getting a GT-500, should be in this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Elites are great shooting bows. I have owned a lot of bows over the past 5 years and found these to be best I have owned.


There's one of them.....where might the rest of the new Elitest group be Slice ???
*Bestchefintheworld *, Didn't I hear a rumor about you getting something at Capitol?



Kelly Johnson said:


> Quick search....425-525 used.


They no longer make the Elite Fire. However, I just(last mointh) picked up a brand new one off of Archery Talk with all the paperwork and warranty card for $450.00 , an archery shop cleaning out space for the new bows.

Kelly , Slice, or anyone else ??? What is there short draw length bow now? I was going to look at the Z28 next?? They discontinued the Cuda too didn't they.

*Sorry did not mean to hi-jack your thread. *


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Asian Archer said:


> Anybody shoot one of the bows from elite and if you do how do you like it and how does it compare to the other top brands out there???.
> brian


 Thinking anout getting rid of your DXT?


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

For the 09's you can only get the GT500 in the Cuda cams for shorter draw lengths. 

Their info is on our website....

www.CapitolArchery.com


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

Huntinggirl said:


> There's one of them.....where might the rest of the new Elitest group be Slice ???
> *Bestchefintheworld *, Didn't I hear a rumor about you getting something at Capitol?
> 
> 
> ...


The only difference between the gt500 and cuda were the cams and the cut-outs in the riser. Riser geometry was the same. The change of ownership came with a few changes and simplifications for the time being until they get all their ducks in a row over in NY. One of those changes was the dimise of the cuda, with it's options/sizes being added to the gt500. Anyway, yeah, as said already the gt-500 with cuda cams is the current short draw bow. I just thought that I'd expand on that info. by adding that it is the exact same bow functionally/geometrically as the cuda was, just with different cut-outs in the riser.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Bullrider115 said:


> For the 09's you can only get the GT500 in the Cuda cams for shorter draw lengths.
> 
> Their info is on our website....
> 
> www.CapitolArchery.com





hart-of.the.thumb said:


> The only difference between the gt500 and cuda were the cams and the cut-outs in the riser. Riser geometry was the same. The change of ownership came with a few changes and simplifications for the time being until they get all their ducks in a row over in NY. One of those changes was the dimise of the cuda, with it's options/sizes being added to the gt500. Anyway, yeah, as said already the gt-500 with cuda cams is the current short draw bow. I just thought that I'd expand on that info. by adding that it is the exact same bow functionally/geometrically as the cuda was, just with different cut-outs in the riser.


 
Thank you both for the info. I did not realize that it was the GT500 that they were going to add the "more options to" But by the looks/and sounds of it this it is the most popular one.....


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

So how does the new GT500 compare to the Fire??? And is there a price difference??? I don't know if I am going to get rid of my DXT just curious about these bows because I've heard so much about them. Thanks for all of the info. guys/gals. Oh and where would be the best place to get one. I live in Southwestern Michigan: Coloma, St-Joseph area. I don't know of any dealers selling them around here. Thanks all
Brian


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Check with Kruizenga Archery in Paw Paw, I purchased my Elite Synergy from them but I'm not sure if they are still selling them. It's a good shop with good people though! Other shops I know of are Al and Bobs on Division in Grand Rapids, Long Range Archery in Twin Lakes, (a good shop I've dealt with as well) and Goldstar in Edmore (a good shop I've delt with and will probably get my next Elite from). These are the westside shops I am aware of. Here in SW Michigan the pickins are kind of slim for quality dealers. Atleast if you want something other than Mathews/Hoyt/Bowtech anyway. I'd like to see Hales in Dowagiac pick up Elite if Kruizengas no longer carries them.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Asian Archer said:


> So how does the new GT500 compare to the Fire??? And is there a price difference??? I don't know if I am going to get rid of my DXT just curious about these bows because I've heard so much about them. Thanks for all of the info. guys/gals. Oh and where would be the best place to get one. I live in Southwestern Michigan: Coloma, St-Joseph area. I don't know of any dealers selling them around here. Thanks all
> Brian


 
I have never shot the GT500,(sounds like I may be in the future though ) Slice or kingfishcam I know both have the GT500. 

I just checked the Elite forum Classifieds there is a Fire up for sale....it was posted A while ago so I sent him a message to see if it is still avaiable. He has it listed for 550.00
Not seeing any GT500s, but I believe they are in the 700.00-800.00 range new. Only place I know selling them is in Redford. Capitol Archery


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Huntinggirl said:


> I have never shot the GT500,(sounds like I may be in the future though ) Slice or kingfishcam I know both have the GT500.
> 
> I just checked the Elite forum Classifieds there is a Fire up for sale....it was posted A while ago so I sent him a message to see if it is still avaiable. He has it listed for 550.00
> Not seeing any GT500s, but I believe they are in the 700.00-800.00 range new. Only place I know selling them is in Redford. Capitol Archery


There are good deals out there. Might have to do a little wheel'n and deal'n.
I picked up my gt500 for $500


----------

